# New loft in Denmark.



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys.

After I got my first racing pigeons in June 2011 and converted my old 2x2 meter greenhouse into my first loft, I quickly realized that I would need something bigger to house my birds. So I started the long process to persuade my wife that an all new and a lot bigger loft was a great idea  and after a long struggle she gave in LOL. So I started looking through all these great threads in this forum to get some good ideas. And then today I finally got started on the foundation for my new loft it will be 8,4 x 2,0 meters I will post pics as I go. 

Rasmus.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool, I look foward to seeing the progress. looks nice and big.

Are you into racers?

Are pigeons popular in denmark?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations on getting to start your new loft. I am now in the process of trying to convince my wife. Any advice on making it an easier task? Please post pictures of your progress.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep the pics coming we like pics.


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah it takes some room. I used a shed for mine. and now working on my breeder side. I started with one side and my flock is just getting big enough to seperate my breeders from the group i am going to fly. i should put some pictures on here. It is good to search and search and then create what works for you.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys.

Sorry about the hold up. This weekend I finally got started on the floor for my new loft, but since I poured the concret foundations, winter has arrived in Denmark. So it was a bit cold Saturday morning when my father came over and gave a helping hand with the floor construction. I will post more pics when I get a bit further.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

One nice heavy duty floor.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, man...4x4's spanning only about 7' ? You could have a giant jump up and down on that floor and it wouldn't so much as even creak !!!!


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Yeah well I guess the wood dimensions are a bit overkill but I got it all for free. The 6x4`s on the sides came from a HUGE shipping pallet used for a large CNC machinery. And all those 4x4`s I got from a friend working in the local train yard where the 4x4`s are used to lay under different kind of heavy stuff arriving on the train, so when they unload the train the wood is thrown in the dumpster or used as firewood, so I thought it would do better as floor in my loft


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

You can't beat all those freebie stuff you're getting. Its cost a future if u get it from the store.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Reminds me a lot of this loft... Keep up the great job..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox9IgnyHtCQ&feature=related


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking great so far keep posting new pics.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I always find it interesting how people in different parts of the world build their lofts. There is a clearly European style an Asian style and an American stick built style. Really cool, I love the repurposed timbers, can't wait to see more.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome, can't wait to see more pic's.. by the way my grandfather was from Denmark, where i am not really sure but know he was born in 1900.


----------



## harley4life (Sep 4, 2010)

I am in Ireland i would love to show you some pic of my loft i built last year. but alas i am useless how do i add my pic


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

harley4life said:


> I am in Ireland i would love to show you some pic of my loft i built last year. but alas i am useless how do i add my pic


Go to "reply to Thread" and scroll down below the window to "manage attachments" click on that and upload a photo directly to the thread....


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Hi 

This weekend I found time to get a little more work done on my new loft, so far I got the floor done, walls for both sides and all the trusses. So next weekend it´s time to put it all together and hopefully get the roof on.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What are the dimensions going to be? It looks large. Sure will be nice when you get it all done.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

it will be 27,5 feet long 7 feet wide the front wall is 7 feet tall and the backwall 6 feet. Yeah I sure hope it turns out nice but there`s still a long way to go.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! I am impressed. But yes, you certainly are going to be busy. At least we will all know what you will be doing in your free time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

almondman said:


> Congratulations on getting to start your new loft. *I am now in the process of trying to convince my wife. Any advice on making it an easier task?* Please post pictures of your progress.




Yes, do extra things around the house, and give her some extra attention. That or bargain that if you get your loft, she will get something that she really wants.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I hear ya there. A whole lotta sweet talkin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

almondman said:


> I hear ya there. A whole lotta sweet talkin!!!!!!!!




Sweet talkin' _and_ doin'! LOL.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

_and doin!_ Now you're just plain expecting too much.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

FINALLY. Got the walls and trusses up, and I'm ready to start on the roof tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking great! What breed will you be keeping? Racing pigeons?


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Yeap racers. I have 20 birds now and they are kept in a small shed, so I'm in a hurry to get the new loft done.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a nice big loft for 20 birds.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

rpgdk- your new loft is coming out great. It looks like you have skills and are making it very solid indeed and with good progress. Keep the pics coming as we are all interested in good ideas and well thought out designs. I wish you the best of luck in all your endeavors - yours in sport - Nick..


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Just a few pics of the progress. I got the roof and three of the walls done. Next step is to put plywood on the inside walls and get going on the aviary.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

rpgdk- I like your roof vent and clear pieces for light. Coming along very nicely. What kind of marterial are you using on the outside three walls that you have completed so far? Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks huge! Yes, what is that material? Looks like cement board.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

On the outside I have used some fibercement boards called Cembrit. That way I can sit in the shade and watch my birds fly instead of running around with a bucket of paint all summer But my wife are complaining a bit over the green algae on those reused boards so I think I'll have to clean it of some how.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would be afraid that would hold moisture if algia is growing on it. You might end up with a really damp loft. You can clean it with clorox solution and a power washer.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

I just tried to clean one board and most of the green stuff can be brushed right off.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

rpgdk- I believe Shadybug Lofts is right about the fibercement boards holding water. Your loft will end up being damp every time it rains and a few days after. This will lead to illness. I hope we are wrong but if green grows on it it likely holds moisture. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to water seal that concrete board. I like using one with stain in it to add color and water resistance.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

He said the whole idea to use it was so he didn't have to paint. But it would look nice with a water sealent for cement that was colored. Insulation and inside walls would help.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great!! The cement board at lowes and home depot are completely water proof you can sink it in a pond and it won't absorb a drop of water, I hope yours is as well.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

I talked to one of my friends today he's a carpenter and he said he wouldn't worry about the Cembrit fibercement boards holding moisture. I hope he's right.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Being a carpenter that worked in humidy Houstin TX. Guess what if this stuff is not treated water/moisture goes through it as we were fixing mold in the sheetrock. The product is contrete and there for moisture does not hurt it at all. Take a piece of it soak it in a bucket for a little while and then cut it you will see how far the moisture went into the board in just 20-30 minutes. I lover these fiber crete boards but they need to be coated in concrete sealer.


----------



## rpgdk (May 1, 2011)

Hi Honeyrobber. I will try to let a piece of the fibercement soak for a couple of days and then cut it. I think they might has been treated with some kind of sealer.


----------

